# x box pc controler for call of duty 4



## scottline (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello, I recently bought call of duty 4 and a pc version of the x box 360 controller and cant seem to make it work with the game. Any suggestions? Cheers. Scott


----------



## sockerdudex (Jan 4, 2008)

i would think they would have some info about suing 360 controller with PC on xbox.com. I dont think you need a drive but i could be wrong. Most probably the option to enable use of external perhiprehal (360 controller) would be somewhere in the COD4 menu, opts, ect. try looking there


----------



## scottline (Aug 30, 2005)

I looked in the settings and game controls and couldnt find anything. I have tried to look online but cant seem to find anything either  thanks for yout help.


----------



## sockerdudex (Jan 4, 2008)

np but ownload the Xbox 360 Controller for Windows software
If you want to use the controller from your Xbox 360 console on a computer or if you have lost the installation CD that came with the Xbox 360 Controller for Windows, you must download the software for the controller. To download the software, visit the Downloads section on the following Microsoft Web site: 
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx (http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx)
Back to the top

Install the Xbox 360 Controller for Windows software on a computer
Note You must install the installation software on the computer before you attach the Xbox 360 Controller for Windows to the computer.

To install the software, follow these steps: 1. Open the software that you downloaded from the Microsoft Windows gaming Web site or insert the Xbox 360 Controller for Windows installation disc in the CD or DVD drive of the computer. If the Setup screen does not appear automatically, follow these steps:• Click Start, click Run, type the following command, and then click OK:
drive_letter:setup
For example, if the CD or DVD drive is drive E, type e:setup, and then click OK.

2. On the Setup screen, click Install. 
3. Follow the Setup Wizard instructions to complete the installation. 
Note You may be prompted to restart the computer. : that and many other usefull tips and supoport were found very clearys on the site suing the keyword controller pc.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/systemsetup/xbox360/accessories/wiredcontroller.htm

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906347

try looking a lil more carefully my friend


----------

